

Renditions continue under Obama, despite due-process concerns - jalanco
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/renditions-continue-under-obama-despite-due-process-concerns/2013/01/01/4e593aa0-5102-11e2-984e-f1de82a7c98a_story.html

======
tptacek
This article has no connection to HN at all; not even the "your rights online"
slant economic policy articles often get. Flagged.

